# Caught a poacher on my game camera



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

Gents-
After 2 years of damaged game cameras, stolen feeder timers, and other missing items I finally caught this poaching bas*&*d on the game cam out at my ranch in Tierra Grande in Needville, TX. 

In preparation for setting up another camera this weekend, I was looking through a few SD cards on one of my spare game cameras and stumbled across this pic. There he is, rifle in hand and all! As my camera has GPS coordinates, date, time stamp, the proof is all there once I identify him. Any legal reason why I should not simply take and paper the neighboring ranch mailboxes with REWARD signs? Should I just let the game warden handle it?

Corwin Moczygemba


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Give it to the law and let them handle it.Mite take a boost every now and then to get them to work the case. Chances they already know him. Good luck. Only real problem is making a case on the dude. Really proving he did damage or stole anything is going to be impossible. Poor fella was just lost and stumbled upon your stuff. Yeah rite !


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like a younger fellow (high schoolish). Involving the GW would be the right thing to do but either way go get em.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

nail his arse.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What Charlie said, allllllllllllthough, a few non-harmful booby traps might make you feel better.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

wow he wouldnt even think you have a cam?


----------



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I may actually setup a few more cameras, put out a new shiny feeder, and see if the guy comes back. All the while, I am going to call the local game warden down in the Needville area. You guys have any referrals to good wardens out near west fort bend county?


----------



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

If my understanding of the law is correct, it's a felony to trespass with a firearm. So...if I can ID the guy I will certainly prosecute!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

busted!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

M9 said:


> If my understanding of the law is correct, it's a felony to trespass with a firearm. So...if I can ID the guy I will certainly prosecute!!!


By all means prosecute! But do not stray far from camp in the dark unarmed. I'm not saying hunt him or try to confront him. Only, if the situation arises, be prepare.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

if you try to get him bring the "JUDGE"!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Let the law handle it. Sad to say but if you confront him, IF you find out who he is, you really can't do much unless you want to go to jail with him. Plus, as soon as you start snooping around looking for him he will find out and he will just get his buddies and tear up more of your stuff.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

M9 said:


> If my understanding of the law is correct, it's a felony to trespass with a firearm. So...if I can ID the guy I will certainly prosecute!!!


That was my understanding as well. Tell the game warden but also try your best to catch him in the act. Hope you nail him. I've had two game cameras stolen at one property and a doe shot in March at another property and I know I would kill to have physical proof/catch them on our place


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like he is impressed by the corn !!!! Hope you catch him !!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Sorry E Texas scum. He's looking for blood after the shot, I'm surprised the IR flash didn't get his attention. A good pic is all you need to file on him, just let the GW do his job and he will...WW


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah trespassing with a firearm is a felony big problems for him with that nail him !


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The fort bend county game warden would love to have this. Get em


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Tx Swamp Sniper said:


> Yeah trespassing with a firearm is a felony big problems for him with that nail him !


I think it must be posted in order to get him for trespassing. Purple paint, signs, at least a three wire fence, etc...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to the Law dont get yourself in trouble its time for you to hunt anyway.Good catch there.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

i would get him right in the big toe i bet he would be like *** just got me


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

There is no greater thrill in life than hunting another man.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think Barry Eversol is still the GM in Fort Bend County


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

is it your ranch? if so - it's illegal hunting unless you authorized it. If it's a lease you might want to check with the land owner. The time stamp tells me he's borderline illegally hunting but he could make the argument that he's tracking something he wounded before sundown. Either way, let the GW handle this.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Barry eversole is still the game warden. I would contact him immediately and get this handled before the rut starts.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

RogerB said:


> is it your ranch? if so - it's illegal hunting unless you authorized it. If it's a lease you might want to check with the land owner. The time stamp tells me he's borderline illegally hunting but he could make the argument that he's tracking something he wounded before sundown. Either way, let the GW handle this.


The time stamp tells me he is hunting out of season unless he's hog hunting. Whatever it is call Barry and let hum handle it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slabnabbin said:


> Barry eversole is still the game warden. I would contact him immediately and get this handled before the rut starts.


yup


----------



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

I would make a really big sign with this pic on it and reward $ and your phone number and hang it on your own gate. Then the locals would know that you are aware of poachers. Nothing illegal with that. Then call the GW.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

SSS. Just sayin.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your land don't have to be posted, no signs needed, the land owner can desinate a 'owners agent' to take care of tresspassers along with the GW. If you were the landowners agent and if you were to run into the perp again all you need is a name or lisc # to file charges, I am the owners agent for 2 groups of landowners in Hardin County and was told what I needed to do by the GW....WW


----------



## eastmatty (Aug 3, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend you call Barry Eversole(game warden). He lives in Needville-really good guy- will definitely handle your problem!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Your land don't have to be posted, no signs needed, the land owner can desinate a 'owners agent' to take care of tresspassers along with the GW. If you were the landowners agent and if you were to run into the perp again all you need is a name or lisc # to file charges, I am the owners agent for 2 groups of landowners in Hardin County and was told what I needed to do by the GW....WW


X2 I was told by a game warden that if you pay money to hunt a piece of property you are able to press charges.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

last year on opening morning i had a smart alek tresspass on our lease in angelina county.made sure i wrote down liscense # and description of him. called the gw and he informed me that just because our gate was open,didnt mean he had the right on the property. i made a written statement and the land agent swore that he didnt have the right to access of the property. gw went and filed trespass charges. you know if he would have been a little more respectful, i would have just let him off with a warning.but he gave me a ficticious name, and when he left he drove down the ditch spinning his tires. sure was hoping he'd get stuck. gw said he'd had problems with this boys daddy poaching..


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I say put this picture in the local paper (if Needville has one), and give a reward to whoever can identify him. Then let Barry handle it from there.


----------

